# Birthday porterhouse



## actech (Mar 19, 2017)

IMG_5575.JPG



__ actech
__ Mar 19, 2017





24 oz porterhouse 












IMG_5580.JPG



__ actech
__ Mar 19, 2017





After 11/2 hrs in 120* waterbath and few seconds on 500* grill. With a lil ol baked sweet tater 












IMG_5581.JPG



__ actech
__ Mar 19, 2017





Cut showing nice rare yummyness


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy birthday!

Your steak looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## actech (Mar 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Your steak looks fantastic!
> 
> Al


Thanks Al. It was great. miserably full, I was.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 20, 2017)

Steak does look great!


----------

